# Fav Rides and Ridiculous climbs



## mr browndog (4 Jun 2010)

Hope this works

Where : Middlesbrough UK
Ride : Clay bank to Carlton
How Far : 29.11 Miles
Biggest Climb : 300ft to 900ft in 1.9miles
Average time : 2 hours

this is a brilliant ride especially in the afternoon sunshine after work, if your a cyclist and live anywere near middlesbrough you will have tried this ride, the clay bank climb is a killer but the down hill after to carlton makes up for it clocking around 38mph, a long stretch to carlton cafe is welcomed with a bacon sarnie and a cup of tea, another ridiculous downhill which usually has my fingers welded to the brakes.
all in all an amazing ride with stunning countryside views.


----------



## ShinSplint (4 Jun 2010)

Hi Mr Browndog,

Done that route many times, great isn't it B)

If you want to discover more great routes in the area, here's a local forum I use, www.mtbe.co.uk . Myself and a fair few other members often get out on training rides in the area.


----------



## lantern rouge (5 Jun 2010)

was out there today Mr Brown dog - great training ride and absolutely boiling!
Billingham,Yarm, Weary Bank, Rudby, Stokesley, Ingleby Greenhow, Clay Bank (side), Chop Gate, Carlton Bank, Sexhow , Rudby and back to Billingham - 53 miles - absolute paradise, the reason I bought a bike (or two!)

Coffees and cake at Howards in Stokesley and Lord Stones at the top of Carlton Bank essential refueling stops though!


----------



## jimboalee (5 Jun 2010)

Just back off holiday.

Did a AUK 100 Midmesh while away. Wadebridge, Perranporth, Bodmin, Rock and back to Wadebridge.

But, here's my fave morning out route which I HAVE to do whenever I visit Wadebridge.







This is just one way, Wadebridge to Newquay. I have to ride back


----------



## jimboalee (6 Jun 2010)

BTW, Here's the route...






Lovely scenery. Taking photo, eating Roskillies ice cream and holding bike for dear life all at the same time.






One word of advice. Wheel your bike round with you. Don't lock it up against anything, cus when you come back, a security company will have chained it up with their BIG lock and charge you £65 to release your bike.


----------



## mr browndog (8 Jun 2010)

lantern rouge said:


> was out there today Mr Brown dog - great training ride and absolutely boiling!
> Billingham,Yarm, Weary Bank, Rudby, Stokesley, Ingleby Greenhow, Clay Bank (side), Chop Gate, Carlton Bank, Sexhow , Rudby and back to Billingham - 53 miles - absolute paradise, the reason I bought a bike (or two!)
> 
> Coffees and cake at Howards in Stokesley and Lord Stones at the top of Carlton Bank essential refueling stops though!



Have you tried the route backwards ?!?!?
i did this over the weekend when it was blistering...... i nearly collapsed at the top of carlton bank.
was a nice easy run down the country lane to chop gate but i had forgot i had the climb back up the other side of clay bank , excellent ride though.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jun 2010)

mr browndog said:


> *Have you tried the route backwards* ?!?!?
> i did this over the weekend when it was blistering...... i nearly collapsed at the top of carlton bank.
> was a nice easy run down the country lane to chop gate but i had forgot i had the climb back up the other side of clay bank , excellent ride though.



I tried my fave route backwards, but my cranks just went round with a clicking noise from the rear hub.


----------



## lantern rouge (8 Jun 2010)

mr browndog said:


> Have you tried the route backwards ?!?!?
> i did this over the weekend when it was blistering...... i nearly collapsed at the top of carlton bank.
> was a nice easy run down the country lane to chop gate but i had forgot i had the climb back up the other side of clay bank , excellent ride though.



yeah, done it backwards 

climbed Carlton Bank twice in May in prep for our Winnats Pass trip - it's a challenge but the view from the top is worth it.

You're right about the climb out of Bilsdale back to Clay Bank, not pleasant, especially with the motorcycles on the "Helmsley TT".

Sheepwash/Swainby and Boltby Bank are the next local challenges - haven't got the bottle for Chimney Bank yet!

LR


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jun 2010)

lantern rouge said:


> yeah, done it backwards
> 
> climbed Carlton Bank twice in May in prep for our Winnats Pass trip - it's a challenge but the view from the top is worth it.
> 
> ...



Carlton Bank.

My 'after work training ride' is up Edge Hill in Warwickshire just south of where I work. It has a couple of 19% bits but most of it is at 16% to 18%.

There is a slow bendy way up and then a fast straight way down where my max speed got to 48.9 mph.
At the end of the descent, turn left for a mile or so and do the whole thing again.
Then its a 50 km ride home.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jun 2010)

Returning from my Padstow - Newquay ride, I uploaded the history file.

Transfering to a MS spreadsheet, I have a macro which picks out my speed for gradients between -1% and 1%.

There weren't many data points.


----------



## jimboalee (8 Jun 2010)

lantern rouge said:


> yeah, done it backwards
> 
> climbed Carlton Bank twice in May in prep for our Winnats Pass trip - it's a challenge but the view from the top is worth it.
> 
> ...



Curiousity.

What gear length are you using.

I'm on 30 ring, 25 sprocket for the 19% bits.


----------



## lantern rouge (8 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Curiousity.
> 
> What gear length are you using.
> 
> I'm on 30 ring, 25 sprocket for the 19% bits.



compact with 12-27 cassette.....mostly standing with 34/27!

Would possibly like to go 28/29 as my bail out gear but with an 11 for descents before I take on the likes of Chimney etc.

need advice though as I'm no expert - would a wide spread of sprockets cause chain length/shifting issues etc?


----------



## jimboalee (9 Jun 2010)

lantern rouge said:


> compact with 12-27 cassette.....mostly standing with 34/27!
> 
> Would possibly like to go 28/29 as my bail out gear but with an 11 for descents before I take on the likes of Chimney etc.
> 
> need advice though as I'm no expert - would a wide spread of sprockets cause chain length/shifting issues etc?



The 12/27 gives you a closer group of gears with a lower top and higher bottom than an 11/28.
Changing to an 11/28 will give you a higher top and maybe a three inch lower basement gear. You might notice the larger steps at gearchanges.

BTW. A 'Granny' ring is a chainring that is smaller than would be expected. A 'megadrive' sprocket is a largest sprocket that is well bigger than would be expected if the cassette was a smooth tooth step progression.
When the rings and sprockets are in a well orderly smooth progression, eg 30/42/52 to 12 x 23 or 39/53 to 11 x 23; the lowest gear is called the "Basement" gear. A 'bailout' gear is a low gear that deviates from the smooth stepped progression. Not as severe as a 'Megadrive', but noticeable.

A 'Compact' chainset eg 50/34 is a single 50 tooth ring with a 'Granny' 34 ring bolted to it for those riders who can't manage ( not strong enough ) the normal 53/39 combination. [ That should get some flak  ]


Considering you will not be climbing these gradients on a regular basis?? ( if you are, they will get easier. Nope, that's a misnomer, YOU WILL GET STRONGER ) stick with the 34 Granny on your Compact and the 27 tooth largest on your cassette.

Ride up these hills every fortnight or so and after a couple of months you'll wonder why you thought about spending £20 on a cassette with ONE tooth more.


----------



## lantern rouge (9 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> A 'Compact' chainset eg 50/34 is a single 50 tooth ring with a 'Granny' 34 ring bolted to it for those riders who can't manage ( not strong enough ) the normal 53/39 combination. [ That should get some flak  ]
> 
> Guilty as charged
> 
> ...



a twenty quid insurance policy -I'll take it!


----------



## mr browndog (10 Jun 2010)

lantern rouge,where is chimney bank?
is it local, wouldnt mind looking for it on google earth and try mapping out a route, i loe a good hill to try and get up especially when your heart is trying to thump out of your chest half way up


----------



## mr browndog (10 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Curiousity.
> 
> What gear length are you using.
> 
> I'm on 30 ring, 25 sprocket for the 19% bits.



im on a triple (50/39/30)

not at the stage yet were i want to change, maybee somthing to consider in the future


----------



## lantern rouge (10 Jun 2010)

mr browndog said:


> lantern rouge,where is chimney bank?
> is it local, wouldnt mind looking for it on google earth and try mapping out a route, i loe a good hill to try and get up especially when your heart is trying to thump out of your chest half way up



Rosedale chimney bank "the chimney" can be accessed via the village of Rosedale Abbey in the N. York moors...if you get up it, the road goes to Hutton le Hole, where you can turn back to Blakey Ridge and check out Blakey Bank while you're out there!

two killers in one day! If you survive, celebrate with a stiff drink at the Lion Inn at Blakey Ridge....Google is your friend.

You've got a chance if you've got young,fit legs and a triple, I've got old , unfit legs and a compact - I only just made it in the car!

LR


----------



## mr browndog (10 Jun 2010)

great, ill look to see if i can work a route out to get there and back, hopefully it wont be too far or i may have to drive out there and try getting up the chimney


----------



## mr browndog (10 Jun 2010)

just read that chimney bank lays claim to being the steepest public roand in england !!!
not sure i want to try it now


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jun 2010)

Went on a Midlands mesh 100 yesterday. Didn't need the 30 tooth ring at all.

I got to thinking…

The human being is naturally LAZY. From the dawn of modern time, he has employed animals to do all the fetching and carrying and transportation.
He invents a 'Wheel'. He discovers the power of steam and designs a machine to replace the horse, because a horse is too difficult to maintain.

As the popularity of the steam engine gains, horses get made redundant so the poorer individuals in society come to rely on the railways and foot power.

Some clever chappie invents a 'self powered' machine with two wheels because this 'Walking everywhere' thing is too energetic.
The 'Bicycle' becomes a great hit and soon every pauper in the land owns one and finds it easy to throw in the shed after a journey; instead of feeding, washing and grooming.

The lower classes are happy for a hundred years until early in the twenty first century, a group of youngsters on a British cycling chatboard start moaning because they consider all the advances in bicycle technology still don't make it easy enough.

As I said, the human being is naturally LAZY.


----------



## Vikeonabike (13 Jun 2010)

My hilly route East of bourne in Lincs....Look at the profile...it's Himalayan (at first glance)
Hilly ride east of bourne


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jun 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> My hilly route East of bourne in Lincs....Look at the profile...it's Himalayan (at first glance)
> Hilly ride east of bourne





I planned, but never got to ride it, a 200km Overseas Audax from San Francisco to San Jose, round Silicon Valley and back to San Fran.

The highest point on the route was 80 ft above sea level.... a bridge over the BART rail line... 

I decided to ride the 25% hills Downtown instead.


----------



## Vikeonabike (14 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> I planned, but never got to ride it, a 200km Overseas Audax from San Francisco to San Jose, round Silicon Valley and back to San Fran.
> 
> The highest point on the route was 80 ft above sea level.... a bridge over the BART rail line...
> 
> I decided to ride the 25% hills Downtown instead.



Now that beats my 26' ASL


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jun 2010)

Vikeonabike said:


> Now that beats my 26' ASL



Where I grew up as a child, the roads around my home formed a square, so that's what it got known as; 'The square'.

Perfectly flat and 1/4 mile round.

As an eight year old, on my 20" kids bike with rod brakes, I must have rode round it at least 100 times every day through the school summer holidays, chasing my sister and friends.

Drove the neighbours barmy with our clothes pegs and plastic strips in the spokes.


----------



## Chrisc (14 Jun 2010)

Just attempted Thurstonland Bank Road near Holmfirth on my 34/25. A mile to the top, it's +10% for half that, 18% at worst, never less than 6% and I'm going to think long and hard before I go near it again. Didn't make it in one, had to rest for a mo twice. If I'm going to do this to myself I really should get a 27 on the back end I think!


----------



## jimboalee (15 Jun 2010)

Chrisc said:


> Just attempted Thurstonland Bank Road near Holmfirth on my 34/25. A mile to the top, it's +10% for half that, 18% at worst, never less than 6% and I'm going to think long and hard before I go near it again. Didn't make it in one, had to rest for a mo twice. If I'm going to do this to myself I really should get a 27 on the back end I think!



That's 3.5 mph at just under 35 rpm.

18% - a little under 300 Watts.

Why did you stop?

You need some training. Go to the gym and ride the gym bike at 320 Watts for 15 minutes. Stand up if you wish.

Then write 100 lines "I must not stop half way up a small hill".

and then write 100 lines "I must not publish my failures on a public chatboard".


----------



## Chrisc (29 Jun 2010)

jimboalee said:


> That's 3.5 mph at just under 35 rpm.
> 
> 18% - a little under 300 Watts.



How do you work this out?



jimboalee said:


> Why did you stop?



I was shagged out 



jimboalee said:


> You need some training. Go to the gym and ride the gym bike at 320 Watts for 15 minutes. Stand up if you wish.


I'm getting better, worked up to climbing in my 52" now instead of the 35" pansy sprocket...quicker and not necessarily harder, at least it doesn't feel like it. AND I'm standing/sitting and changing gear to suit. Getting there..mind the commute now has 800 feet of climb, most of which is in the last section so riding this hill every night seems to be helping.



jimboalee said:


> Then write 100 lines "I must not stop half way up a small hill".
> 
> and then write 100 lines "I must not publish my failures on a public chatboard".



When I get up it in one , assuming I try it again, I'll pm you.


----------



## zacklaws (29 Jun 2010)

mr browndog said:


> just read that chimney bank lays claim to being the steepest public roand in england !!!
> not sure i want to try it now



I cycled out 103 miles round trip last Friday to Rosedale just to climb "chimney bank". Took a slow ride there averaging 15mph just so I would not be tired when I got there as I did not know what to expect, studied it for about 15 minutes from the opposite side of the valley to see how traffic negotiated it and locate the severest part, 33%, before I attempted it.

http://www.climbbybike.com/climb.asp?Col=&qryMountainID=8699

Did not really know where it started, but soon discovered I was well up it when I got to the first bend where I met a tanker coming down whereby I had to leave the road as it was on my side coming round the bends. When I got going again, found it really hard to keep the front end down, and then hit the severe part and crawled up at about 2mph on the 33% part finally getting to the top.

I felt that I had climbed worse in the past at the time, but maybe not, for when I came to the next hill eventually, my quads where killing me climbing it and it was like that for another 20 miles till I loosened up, every little bump was a killer I was that stiff, the climb had took that much out of my legs.

I fancied doing it again, as strangely, I had enjoyed doing it at the time, but in the evening at home, I felt a bit sick with the thought of how difficult it really was and the thought of how many times I nearly fell off with going so slow, and also the fact of how hard it was to keep the front end down as in places I had no steering and was just doing a wheelie and could have gone over backwards at any time.

On Monday, I was still suffering with my quads, and its only today that I am getting back to normal.


----------



## ASC1951 (30 Jun 2010)

zacklaws said:


> I cycled out 103 miles round trip last Friday to Rosedale just to climb "chimney bank". ....found it really hard to keep the front end down, and then hit the severe part and crawled up at about 2mph on the 33% part finally getting to the top.


You are in good company, Zacklaws. I watched the Tour of Britain go up it a dozen years ago. Chris Boardman may have had breath for the cameras, but nearly half the peleton got off and walked: most pro tours don't have anything more than half as steep. 

Worst position - rear-gunner cameraman, when the motard failed to hold his big BMW on the brakes on that corner and started sliding backwards. The look on his face!


----------



## zacklaws (30 Jun 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> Chris Boardman may have had breath for the cameras, but nearly half the peleton got off and walked: most pro tours don't have anything more than half as steep.



Boardman did it in 5' 53 seconds to take a second place on this website, I do not know where they started from and finished though, but it looks like they only did 1200 yds, which works out roughly at around 200yds a minute, compared to my 16 minutes which it took me:-

http://www.paulcurran.ndo.co.uk/articles/1987/871025-NationalHillClimb.html

Maybe if I did not have the benefit of a triple, unlike the Peleton, then I would have been walking too, in fact on the steep part it might be quicker to walk. But if you did stop on the steep part, I bet its a nightmare to clip back up and get going again. Plus how far had the peleton raced before they hit the chimney, whereas I took it steady to be fresh as that was the sole aim of the day.


----------



## ShinSplint (30 Jun 2010)

Lots of talk of the Rosedale Chimney!

Some people say its THE hardest in the UK... myself and one or two others are having a go on Saturday 

To put it in perspective, Park Rash of the Richmond 5 Dales sportive gets a 9/10 for difficulty in the "100 Greatest Cycling Climbs in the UK" book - last month this climb had my arms trembling, let alone my legs - the Chimney gets 10/10 

Something tells me I won't be smiling afterwards.


----------



## jimboalee (30 Jun 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> You are in good company, Zacklaws. I watched the Tour of Britain go up it a dozen years ago. Chris Boardman may have had breath for the cameras, but nearly *half the peleton got off and walked:* most pro tours don't have anything more than half as steep.
> 
> Worst position - rear-gunner cameraman, when the motard failed to hold his big BMW on the brakes on that corner and started sliding backwards. The look on his face!



They also walked Constitution Hill in Swansea.

Well done anyway.

BTW. Lombard St in San Fran goes to 25%. ONLY the tourists ( Foreign club riders on rental bikes, eg Yours truly ) ride up it. The locals ride ROUND it. They have more sense.


----------



## zacklaws (30 Jun 2010)

ShinSplint said:


> Lots of talk of the Rosedale Chimney!
> 
> Some people say its THE hardest in the UK... myself and one or two others are having a go on Saturday



All I can say is go for it, I was surprised how well I did and did feel that I had done harder hills in the past, but maybe they were just longer and less gradient but ground you down more, but I know I have never done a hill before that had the same or worse after effects that I suffered afterwards, perhaps some stretching when I hit the top or fast spinning for a while may have took the stiffness out of my legs.

My advise is, the only hard parts are between the two bends on the S bend and after that the steep sudden climb after, but it is not far and you can see the end of both stretch's. Also take care that your front end will lift off the ground after the first S bend, bend, so be careful if in the lowest gear as a sudden spurt may tip you over backwards. And also if in a group it may be better to set off at intervals between each other as I found my bike had a tendency to yaw left and right on its own due to the lightness at the front end and I had to go where it took me whilst sat pedalling, even once into the grass (in fact steering at one point was a case of lifting the front wheel off the ground and swing it to the side you wanted it and place it back on the ground to change direction), even tacking is a major problem as you move so slow and it is hard to make the turn at the end of each tack.

And don't be humiliated by the sheep laid grazing watching you, they have probably had a few good laughs at cyclists in the past, perhaps if you are doing well, they may just walk out in front of you just to break your rythmn and make you fall off.

Anyway good luck with it, looking forward to hearing how you did.


----------



## ShinSplint (30 Jun 2010)

Cheers for that Zacklaws. Your desciptions remind me exactly of Park Rash, even down to the humiliating sheep 

I'm actually quite looking forward to it, in a strange sort of way


----------



## ShinSplint (7 Jul 2010)

Hi all,

Well we tackled a fair few climbs on Saturday, in total well over 6000 ft of climbing, all over the North Yorkshire moors.

Set off from Gt Ayton and steadily made our way to Kildale (we had to save our enegry for what was in store!), then we had to turn straight back to Gt Ayton as my mate's cleat came loose and neither of us had a tool 

Anyway, on to our 2nd attempt. Through Kildale and carried on to Commondale where there's 2 big climbs, a good warm up. Turned right at the top of the moor to Castleton. Left to Danby, on to Lealholm, and eventually came to a very hard climb called Delves Bank. Some very steep sections which had to be taken slowly.

Egton Bridge was our next beast. 33%, and very long to the top. It levels towards the top but there's still a gradual incline which goes on and on over the moor.

A while later we could see Rosedale Chimney in the distance, where my mate Harry talked me through the climb, so I knew what to expect, and come up with a strategy.

Its a relatively easy climb out of the village to the cattle grid, and then a sharp steep right, followed by an even steeper left  apparently on the inside its actually 39%, so we swung out to the right and made it easier for ourselves. The sever incline carries on for sometime, and eventually eases up to the car park. JOB DONE !

A great experience and sense of achievement reaching the top!

It was hard indeed, but I found Park Rash harder... but then that was after 75 miles hard effort in the Richmond 5 dales.!

Following this we made our way to Helmsley via Hutton le Hole and Farndale (another killer climb here).

Sarny and coffee in Helmsley, and back on it ! The long drag from Helmsley (towards Newgate bank) was a real chore, considering we were still full of food  but slowly made our way to Chop Gate, where we turned right for another long climb all the way to the top of Carlton Bank, a route we are very familiar with.

Back to Great Ayton via Carlton, Busby, Gt Ayton and Easby.

An immensely enjoyable day in superb weather


----------



## zacklaws (7 Jul 2010)

Well done on those climbs, I tried Egton Bridge last year, but had to walk most of it as I was on a double, but I went back about two months ago and got up with no problems this time.

The hardest part I found with Rosedale came about two days later when I went to climb a steep hill and my Quads hurt like hell, then came the third day and I could hardly touch them they were that sensitive.


----------



## ShinSplint (7 Jul 2010)

Thanks Zacklaws,

Climbs like these certainly do take it out of your legs.

We were on doubles (50 x 34), not sure what my largest sprocket is, 25 or 26.

We tend to do a lot of tough climbs in the area regularly, so were about as prepared as you can be for the Chimney.

Difficulty aside, they were THE nicest cycling roads i've experienced bar none. Amazing scenery.


----------



## Chrisc (7 Jul 2010)

Did Holme Moss with a mate yesterday, not too steep but long and very windy. Fantastic sense of achievement now its done and every time I ride up Emley moor and look over at the moss I'll smile now!


----------



## zacklaws (8 Jul 2010)

ShinSplint said:


> We were on doubles (50 x 34), not sure what my largest sprocket is, 25 or 26.



I think you will find that, that combination is classed as a compact, my double was a 53/39, with a 26 my largest at the back.


----------



## Matthames (11 Jul 2010)

I like riding the Firehills near me, it has some of the craziest climbs in the South East. The highest point though is about 160m, but there is a section that climbs 130m in about a mile. Just looking at the OS map it is absolutely littered with chevrons, mainly single ones, but there is one double chevron which is marked as 25%, however it is only a 42m climb.


----------



## Chrisc (11 Jul 2010)

Did the Jackson Bridge time trial hillclimb near Holmfirth yesterday. 155m climb in 1.5km with bits over 20% and a 12% average.


----------



## ShinSplint (12 Jul 2010)

zacklaws said:


> I think you will find that, that combination is classed as a compact, my double was a 53/39, with a 26 my largest at the back.



I know it is. the 50/34 is a compact double, the 53/39 is a standard double.

I don't understand your point ?


----------



## zacklaws (12 Jul 2010)

ShinSplint said:


> I know it is. the 50/34 is a compact double, the 53/39 is a standard double.
> 
> I don't understand your point ?



If I walk into my LBS and refer to a "Compact" they know I mean a 50/34, if I refer to a "Double" they know I mean a 53/39 or similar


----------

